# Native Porch Tank (Quarantine)



## PinkFloydEffect (May 14, 2009)

I have been preparing to aquascape 3 tanks I have indoors this fall (two 8.5G & a 15.8G) with native plants so I started collecting plants in pots on my porch in this tank.
















After the lily closed in the evening for the second time, on the second day I raised the water level to the rim and began running the filter (I will take new photos tomorrow)









The filter is an old HOB I had around, I took a new cartridge and slit it, removed the carbon. Then cut a piece of filter floss and faced the thicker blue side against the cartridge so that I can tear the white side off and use it to seed my indoor bio media. I was thinking of smashing up some ceramic pot or bricks and placing the chunks in front as bio media? I took about 10 tiny pebbles of Osmocote Plus and put them between the filters as IE water fertilizer. I used tap water that matches the softness of the pond water the pH is just a bit lower. I have about a teaspoon of Osmocote Plus in each pot as well. 









I also got an air pump with air stone, however it makes too many surface bubbles and splatters water everywhere is there any solution?


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I would think that with the HOB filter you'd not need an air stone because you'll be getting surface agitation to at least some extent. As far as the ceramic bits go, I like the idea of using whatever you can to get biomedia for new setups; gets them off to a good start.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (May 14, 2009)

I actually get zero surface agitation because of the high water level, and I read in a planted tank any water break at the surface will actually release CO2 so you do not want any agitation? 









I did find a gang valve at Walmart so I am now able to idle my air stone, also I picked up a long style stone so I can get more/smaller bubbles (more surface area and lower pressure)









I took a broken flower pot I had and smashed it up, then rinsed the bits. I filled the space in my HOB with these bits they are kind of rough/porous so it should work. 









I added a raised pot in the back right for my emergers and raised the water level so the lily has some stretching to do. I have the tank in the shade on an uncovered porch so it does get some direct sun in the evening, I am quickly learning the algae struggle! The tank blew up with green water within 36 hours of filling it with tap water and I have no test kit for nutrients. I assume the green algae is due to high nitrates so I removed the few Osmocote Plus pebbles from the filter even though they have not changed in size at all so I believe that is not the source. My thought is it is coming from the soil I used under the gravel; I used regular non-organic bagged Miracle Grow that claimed to feed plants (even MG Organic claims to feed plants) the nutrients in the soil would be much faster releasing than Osmocote since the soil was not meant to be submerged, daily water changes may be needed for several weeks? I added some Duckweed to eat out nitrates, and I do not think much of the other plants are using nitrates until they are established and overcome shock. Speaking of plant shock I seem to be having an issue with Fanwort/Ceratophyllum they loose their green hue and fall apart, so I replanted it using smaller and younger specimens; I would find a healthy specimen pull it up and cut off all the shoots leaving just a few young short shoots with a large root system hoping less foliage to wilt will mean a quicker establishment?


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (May 14, 2009)

New picture with the added Bur-reed and Rush to bring the Water Shield together

















With the raised water level the Lily is trying to stretch and does not fully open anymore but that is okay, I thought the holes in the pads were from a beetle or something but they are getting larger with no visible pests...

















I have all sorts of stuff dwelling in the surface pot which also makes a great dam to contain Duckweed, although it does like to build up where the current circulates around the edges 

















Everything in this pot seems to be doing okay, I have Pond Weed along with something I am not sure what it is I thought it was Curly Leaf Weed because there is no main stalk but I am not sure. The water is still an algae battle I am doing 50% daily water changes and using Algaecide, no fish so I am not using any water conditioner. 









Still questioning if the Fanwort/Ceratophyllum is going to take or make a come back...my biggest challenge aside from algae is keeping this stuff alive! Any advice?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

The gentle ripple from the HOB is just about right for keeping the surface clear of scum, but not losing too much CO2. I would not bother adding a bubbler to that. Most of your plants are emersed, anyway, so get their CO2 from the air.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (May 14, 2009)

*This project actually has taken a different turn, the tank ended up in my basement:*









*I did add a CO2 diffuser on an air pump and it has perked up my plants I noticed:*


----------

